

Elon Musk: self-driving cars could lead to a ban on human drivers - thefreshteapot
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/mar/18/elon-musk-self-driving-cars-ban-human-drivers

======
dagw
On a another note, I wonder what all these intermediate helper devices will do
to peoples driving abilities. We're already getting to a point where more and
more people cannot drive a car with a manual transmission. How long before
most people cannot park a car or safely change lanes on their own?

------
dagw
I can't see a ban coming anytime soon, but I can see self-driving cars only
roads. If you really want to/have to drive yourself feel free to take the
40-50 mph speed limit side roads. Or you can take engage the auto-drive and
hop onto the speed limit free express way.

------
arpa
So wait, now that the topic has come to Musk's business, AI is suddenly not
that much of a threat? Certainly more trustworthy than human beings, eh?

